# Has anyone ever shortened a used awning?



## lisa (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi! This is my first posting so I hope I get it right! We purchased a twenty foot awning with all the hardware, which we need to be seventeen feet. I have read in several places not to remove the end caps due to the tension, yet we need to cut it down to size. Has anyone ever done this and can you tell us how to do it safely!! 

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Lisa
I've never done it myself but I would cosider looking up a local awning/sign company that might be willing to do that for you. I never thought about shortening the awning on my trailer. Not that I would but if your are going to do this yourself, at least consault with an awning company. I'm going to do a little research (as I work for a sign company and I used to sell awnings as well but not the awnings that are on trailers.) I'll get back to you in a couple of days. hopefully I'll some info for you.


----------



## lisa (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for your help. Before purchasing this awning we were looking at an RV store and he's the one that told us they can be cut down to any length. We just happened to run acrossed a great deal on this used awning (saving about 700.00). I will call tomorrow and see what they say about doing this for us while I wait to see what you come up with. I have searched the net and can't find anything. Maybe because I'm not using the correct key words ... not sure why. 
Thanks again, 
Lisa


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm not sure of the make and model of your awning but click on the links below. You may have to get spring assemblies replaced. The springs are different in and awning that are from 8' to 18' then they are in a 19' to 25'. Ask about that and if the price includes that. I'm not sure if it will make a difference if they just leave it in. the total overall length of the spring may play a roll as well. They might be to long to fit in the tube after it's cut down. But I don't think that it fills up the entire lenth of the tube anyway. This looks like a job for the rv dealer with the right tools to handle. The last thing you want is for that spring to uncoil while you near by. Could be dangerous. Does the new awning have the fabric on it? 

Marksrv.com A&E 8500 rv awning spring assemblies

http://www.rverscorner.com/articles/awning01.html


----------



## lisa (Jul 20, 2008)

The make and model of the awning is 8500, 9000 or 9500 Grande Pavilion. We bought it used. The fabric is on it. I wasn't worried about the fabric as I have made an awning before (the fabric part) but we used tent poles to put it up. This awning has the arms etc. and will always stay on the trailer. I am calling an RV store that does awnings today to see what they will do. 
Thank you!


----------



## lisa (Jul 20, 2008)

P.S. This awning is made by A & E Systems.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey lisa, was wondering how you made out with this? If you were able to get it to fit, I would enjoy hearing about the process you did for it.


----------

